Ask HN: How to piss off a programmer? - LukeFitzpatrick
======
anexprogrammer
Easy. Tell them you have a sure idea for the next FB/google/iThing.

Ask them to develop the MVP and app for free as they're bound to become a
multi billionaire.

No paperwork of course, you're friends.

------
joezydeco
"How hard can this change be? It's just a couple of lines of code."

~~~
LukeFitzpatrick
You cracked me up :) I was chatting to another programmer about this - he
broke it down like this...

It's like making a car 10cm longer. To change the paint we'll spray paint it
and you can pick it up tomorrow. If you want to change to leather seats then
it’s going to be a few days work come back at the end of the week.

But if you want the car 10cm longer then that’ll cost millions – and, likely
take a year to complete.”

------
Rannath
"Java/Python/etc is too slow." Then don't use it when speed is an issue!

"C/C++ are unsafe." Only if you don't know how to manage memory & don't
leverage tools.

"javascript doesn't need classes." It's the native language of the web, it
better damn well cater to the preferences of the significant propertion of
programmers who HAVE to use it.

Generally: "Language X is bad because reason Y." No it isn't. You're using it
wrong!

------
tsukikage
"I don't understand what this legacy system does, who uses it, why we need it
or why it has to be so complicated. Can I just scrap the lot and take a day
out to write something new?"

------
tsukikage
#define float int

#define while if

#define else

#define free(x) ;

#define assert(x) (x && rand())

~~~
joezydeco
Might want to check this out:

[https://gist.github.com/aras-p/6224951](https://gist.github.com/aras-p/6224951)

------
dudul
"Emacs is so much better than Vi"

------
tom_wilde
make me take headphones off

